# Cloudy Water



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello,

I have a problem since a week or two. My water is cloudy and it never dissappears whether I make partial changes or clean my canister. What I suspect is addition of Ca. Because it all started in the same dates when I started to dose Ca. I made a solution by adding 50g CaCl2 to 500ml water and give 5ml of this solution to the tank along with Mg (I was dosing Mg since a long time along with N-P-K-Fe-Traces). I do not recognize any changes in Gh because of Ca, so I suppose it is not excess and also fertilator shows that it is less than 1ppm. So I wonder what may be the reason for this sudden cloudiness. I also noticed something yesterday, that mixing Ca solution with Mg solution (MgSO4) results a very quick chemical reaction and mixed solution turns into a new hard substance which couldn't be send to the tank from the syringe, so I have to dose these two seperately as I have always done except yesterday.

Thanks to all.
YILDIRIM


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Sounds like a bacterial bloom but who know's...all of that NFO is kind of useless if you want someone to help,
Need to know:
How long has tank been setup?
How much light?
How many plant's
What is it stocked with?
C02 yes/no?
What do you dose? other than Ca. (why are you dosing Ca anyway gH below3?)
Water Param's? N03/P04/pH?

Have you been digging in the substrate lately? etc..


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

*Cloudy water*

Hello again,

Tank info is as follows:

How long has tank been setup?
- 3 months.
How much light?
- 132 wats on 120 liters
How many plant's
- Very heavily planted
What is it stocked with?
- Around 50 small fishes (neon, rasbora, sae)
C02 yes/no?
- DIY CO2
What do you dose? other than Ca. (why are you dosing Ca anyway gH below3?)
- KNO3, K2SO4, KH2PO4, MgSO4, Iron and traces (all of them daily)
- According to the deficiencies chart and some comments in these forums
Water Param's? N03/P04/pH?
- NO3=10, PO4=2, pH=6.6, gH=8, kH=4
Have you been digging in the substrate lately? etc..
- I don't do such things, I siphone the 30-40% of the water from the deep weekly and pay attention not to dig the substrate, and don't change the places of the plants unless it is really necessary.

Thanks for all advices.
YILDIRIM


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hello yildirim

I see a couple of thing's that are out of balance a little, 120liters, that's 32US gallon's w/132 watts=4.1+wpg, That is alot of light, 
A pressurized C02 system would be a better solution with that much light buddy.

With a gH=8, kH=4 there is not really a need to dose Ca or Mg

Also, with that much lumens dosing everything on a daily basis + DIY C02 with over 4wpg is you're trouble.

Do this:
Increase C02 as much as you can, not matter what test kit's say, they lie!! --Watch the fish and plant's.. *or decrease amount of light.

Split you're dosing up a bit like this:

Day1) 50% H20Change 1/2Tsp KN03 1/8Tsp KH2P04 1/8Tsp K2S04
Day2) 10ml Trace *Iron is an option at this point 1/2 to 1ml
Day3) 1/2Tsp KN03 1/8Tsp KH2P04 1/8Tsp K2S04
Day4) same as day2
Day5) same as day3
Day6) same as day2
Day7) same as day1

"You may or may not have to tweak amounts here and there to suit your tanks needs depending on what you are growing, how heavy planted the tank is, fish load etc. by adjusting the amounts, but not the frequency."


With already cloudy water, thing's may get a bit worse before they get better, 
Increase C02, dose accordingly, do at the very least 50% H20 change weekly, and thing's "will" improve!!

Thanks


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Are you trying to say that you did dose a mix of Ca/Mg which led to the cloudiness? Cloudiness is usually the cause of excess Ca/Mg percipitating from your aquarium. It could also be the reaction of Cl with the SO4, try using CaCO3. Many have reported the CaCl2 actually causes plants to detriorate, which is probably due to the Cl.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

*Ca/Mg dosing*

Hello to all,
Hello Raul,

What I meant to say was, I'm just suspicious that Ca dosing may have caused the cloudiness as it appeared in the same days I started dosing Ca. Mg was not new as I was dosing it since a long time. Also when I dose this substances gH doesn't change a bit. Mix of Mg/Ca issue was another thing, I got 5ml of each Mg and Ca solutions to the syringe and immediately the mixture in syringe turned to something else (a solid substance).

Also I'm not sure about dosing Mg and Ca. The only reason I'm doing this are some of the symptoms I have seen at my tank and checked from the nutrient deficiencies chart that could be found in many posts at APC.

Thanks for the comments,
YILDIRIM


----------

